# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Зачатие. процесс.

## Vladimir199

Простите за столь интимный вопрос.
Но я понимаю, что это только в браке и только для зачатия детей. Неудобно спрашивать.
Должен ли мужчина в этом деле позаботиться об удовольствии жены? Это допустимо? Или его дело - как можно скорее посадить семя и бежать омываться?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Простите за столь интимный вопрос.
> Но я понимаю, что это только в браке и только для зачатия детей. Неудобно спрашивать.
> Должен ли мужчина в этом деле позаботиться об удовольствии жены? Это допустимо? Или его дело - как можно скорее посадить семя и бежать омываться?


Спасибо за ваш вопрос. Конечно, он интимный, но важный. Именно этот вопрос часто боятся задавать семейные люди. Я не встречал прямого ответа Шрилы Прабхупады на этот вопрос. Уже само это может говорить о том, что это глубоко личные темы семьи и их нужно обсуждать между собой в тесном кругу. В определённом смысле пищу для размышлений можно найти в 3 песни Шримад Бхагаватам. Прочитайте 23 главу озаглавленную "Сетования Девахути".

Теперь моё скромное мнение. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, что члены семьи являются естественными объектами любви и привязанности. Мне всегда очень странно было видеть, что некоторые преданные отвергают чувства в семье. А зачем тогда семья? В этом случае семейная жизнь будет похожа на ад и принесёт только страдания. По самой своей природе супружеские отношения подразумевают близость, нежность и заботу. Именно это создаёт в семье атмосферу гармонии и удовлетворённости. Конечно, уровень, скажем так, интимности, будет у каждой пары свой. И это нужно понять честно обсуждая эти вопросы между собой.

----------

